# Wifi Issue



## Pope of Eruke (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I am currently running BAMF Forever 1.0.7 and loving it, but now my phone can't seem to get an IP address from my wifi. It just hangs on that step. I've tried rebooting, airplane mode, 3g/4g toggle, but none of that has worked. Shirt of reflashing is there anything else I should try? 
Thanks


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

"Pope of Eruke said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently running BAMF Forever 1.0.7 and loving it, but now my phone can't seem to get an IP address from my wifi. It just hangs on that step. I've tried rebooting, airplane mode, 3g/4g toggle, but none of that has worked. Shirt of reflashing is there anything else I should try?
> Thanks


If you're running the stock kernel, try wiping cache and dalvic and flashing the ROM file. The only thing it will undo is modification or themed zip files that you flashed after the ROM.

If you're running an Imo kernel, wipe cache and dalvic and flash the kernel, is redownload the kernel.

That's assuming the issue is in general and not specific to only one router.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Unplug the router, that works for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Pope of Eruke (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I was able to get my wifi working with my phone again.


----------

